# Bulk Deer Feed



## bearslayer71 (Oct 15, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could buy Deer feed in the Bulk such as sugarbeets, Corn, apples in the Lansing Area. I'm going down that way towards the end of the month. So I thought I'd look around down that way and see if I could save a few bucks by hauling them back up to the U.P. I know that stuff is a little cheaper down there. Since they grow it there. Do you know what they are getting down that way far as prices. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Heading to Lansing from the UP you no doubt will be on US-127. You should be able to get some beets and corn somewhere around Ithaca from a lot of farmers. Sorry I can't be more specific but if you dont' get more response, let me know in a couple of weeks and I'll see if I can help you out. I dont' think any beets are being pulled yet and probably won't until we get a freeze. Corn is being picked fast now so that shouldn't be a problem. I'd need to know how much you would need and how you plan on hauling it. Don't be afraid to send me a message and I'll help if I can.


----------



## ghsthntr (Aug 18, 2005)

i know if you where gonna be close to cedar springs or newaygo there are the muck farms in grant that sell carrots beets and apples in bulk the names of the farms are bolthouse and i cant remember the other 1 but it seems that they sell carrots and beets in bulk at a very reasonable price...


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

My buddy told me about a place off of old 27 up toward St Johns. That he got a pickup load of beets and apples for $20. Will ask him about it when we go out hunting tomorrow evening.


----------



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

first gas station off the harrison exit has beets $20 a scoop


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Just north of Lansing, near St.Johns on US 27 is a place called Andy T's. He sells tons of bulk feed.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

Their is a grainery in Clare that has shelled corn for, I'm pretty sure, $5.50/75 lbs


----------

